# Introduuuuuucing!... ORVILLE!!! Snoops' new brother :)



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

oops! here are the pics


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I am in love.
What a perfect pair!

Congratulations to you and Snoop!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

How adorable! Glad to hear he's home and they're getting along.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

How sweet! I'm so excited for you guys!

When the greyhound had worms (it seemed like we could NEVER get rid of them!), The Fiance called the vet and told them that we were 99.9% he had worms AGAIN, and had been wormed at his previous vet visit a few weeks before. They said, "Okay, come on in." We were less than thrilled. Anyway, instead of having to bring him in and have to pay for an exam fee + meds, they sold us the pill to worm him ourselves. It was like $7. We had to worm the greyhound (I would say) at least 4 times. The vet told us that as long as our other dogs weren't eating his poop (which was possible... I do own a poop eater) they should be fine, but if we wanted to give them the pill too, it wouldn't hurt them.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He's so CUTE! I'm so excited they are getting along. Pop Pop will be glad to have a big brother show him the ropes. 

Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He has a gorgeous color! Grats on your new pup!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, goodness! So sweet! Glad to hear that Snoops is going to have a good relationship with his new little brother.
_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww what a sweetie, congrats!

Don't you have to worm several times on a schedual to get rid of worms? Like once a week for three weeks and then again in... however long it is. I was never good at remembering I rely on the instructions printed on the bottle for strongid from the vet. I honestly don't know a lot about wormies, we don't ever seem to have issues with them *knock on wood* Saleen had worms when we brought her home so she got the same stuff Mr wonderful was getting. Anyway, I'm sure the vet can tell you and he'll be worm free in no time.


----------



## India (Oct 14, 2009)

gorgeous much? they are such a cute pair!!! have fun!


----------



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

They are such a cute pair!! How exciting!!

We went through the roundworm ordeal with Lucy when bringing her home. The breeder had also said she'd been wormed 3 times and her stomach was very bloated. The vet said that some deworming meds are not strong enough and there is a 2-3 week cycle with the worms and eggs. We were told that the intercepter kills the worms but another med had to be taken in 2 or 3 weeks to kill the eggs. It was a powder to put in her food for 2 days. But also, the vet said that the eggs can stay on their fur and that is what is transfered and to make sure we wash our hands, etc.. Also to be careful when she licks herself and then us. Maybe both of them can be on the meds to make sure. My daughters dog kept getting round worm from digging the grass up and the other one never got them from him. At least it won't take long to get rid of them!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok! The dogs are resting! Phew.. that means I have a few minutes to sneak on line here... haha!

Thanks ya'll for the compliments and the info about the de-worming, etc... Snoops and Orville are very appreciative!!!!

Oh my gosh... 2 dogs.. what a handful. I am exhausted.. not to mention I am still fighting a cold. They have been getting along still.. playing, chasing... it's very cute. Orville is not potty trained at all so this is proving to be quite a challenge. Such a different pup from Snoops when I got him! 
I tried to put the 2 together in their kennel carrier - practicing for our flight. Snoops settled in but then Orville was jumping on him so Snoops snapped and growled. YIKES! I am so nervous about this flight.. what am I going to do?! I was thinking of trying to sneak Orville on in a purse-like carrier. 

His worms seem to be clearing up. He pooped this morning and I noticed some worms. Then he pooped this afternoon and it was clear. Snoops seemed to have a bit of loose bowels this morning.. dunno if it was from all the treats he got yesterday or all of the change and excitement going around.. or a combo of it all. I pray that Snoops does not catch anything from Orville! 

Seems Orville had a cold about 2 weeks ago and it is clearing up. He still has a cough and I am/was worried that it was the roundworms - seems they can work their way into the airway/throat and can also cause pneumonia 
Anyway.. do ya'll think I should take him to a vet tomorrow? I was thinking it would be good to get the deworming meds, and something for Snoops as an extra precaution. OR can it wait a few days til we get home to Texas? 

Also - how rough should I let these 2 play? Snoops loves playing tug o war with Orville and wrassling with him. Orville is just a wee little guy tho.. he keeps doing these cute combat rolls and submissive puppy rolls onto his back. Poor thing. When should I butt in and stop Snoops? He does snarl and what not.. it sounds vicious but then it is the same snarl he does when we play tug o war. I can't tell when enough is enough... any suggestions here? 

I can't believe.. they are still asleep!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like Snoops got himself an adorable brother! Congratulations!


----------



## kristylynn (Oct 18, 2009)

They are both gorgeous Congrats!!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks again! haha... they are still asleep! i love it...


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Orville probably has a touch of kennel cough, I'd honestly take him in tomorrow just to be sure.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

He was vet checked while at the breeders about a week ago, and then wellness vet checked again this past Friday by the same vet - I asked that he be checked to assure he could fly. The vet noted that Orville's chest sounded clear.... he seems to cough most after running around alot with Snoops...  also - he was on meds for his cold... I need to ask what meds they were...


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I have no clue when enough is enough. I've wondered that myself. I know Snoops will teach him what the rules are and that is a good thing (if it's not too rough). 

If you go to the vet, I would ask them about suggesting some meds for little Orville to fly on (like a little benydryl). Something to help his ears if he is congested and help him relax on his trip home (Snoops will owe you one!). I don't believe in sedation myself, but I think benydryl might be good. Ask your vet what they think. It might not be good for such a young one.

Do you have more pictures?!?!?!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks BFF - my b/f had also suggested a bit of Benadryl. I will speak with my vet about it and will carry some with me. I would like to avoid giving him meds if possible. I think he will be ok.. but we shall see!

The worms seem to be running it's course and are being expelled. Orville's tummy is a bit gurgly but is much less bloated and no more gas. What a relief! Worms are so tricky to deal with! His cough has much improved as well. Last night he also pooped on his pad for the first time! I was so proud of him  He knows the general area (in the hallway) where he should potty. But he always fails to head to the pad. In time.. I know. 

Snoops and him are still getting along. Orville slept in his carrier and Snoops in his usual spot in bed with me. Orville came on the bed for a bit and Snoops got sad/jealous and snuggled up as close to me as possible. Such a sweetheart! It breaks my heart that Snoops may be feeling blue. I am showering him with love and loving Orville as well. I have very conflicting feelings at times! We had gone out for dinner last night as well. I left Orville in his carrier at home, and Snoops on his perch on the couch. I was hoping Snoops would lay with Orville.. but this did not happen. When we got home.. I ran straight to Orville. Then I felt guilty because I would ALWAYS run to Snoops first. This was the first time ever I had overlooked Snoops 

I will admit - it has taken me these past few days to really warm up to Orville. I guess I have post-partum.. haha! With Snoops, it was just me and him so it was easy to love him completely and only him - he had my undivided attention. With Orville, it's a bit different. I do adore him tho and each day my love for him grows. I think also, I am just stressed about traveling. Once that is over and done with I think it will be easier. 

Anyway, after I had put him back in his carrier to sleep, I fell asleep again. I woke up about an hour later, startled and freaked out about where Orville was. I thought I had lost him in the bed! Then I realized he was next to me in his carrier. haha.. what's happening to me?! Total new mommy syndrome!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

This is Orville in the kangaroo pouch.. he loves to sit in front of the laptop and watch TV! couch potato.. haha! more pics to come once I upload them from the camera...


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

oops .. here we go!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ohhhhh he's sooo cute!


----------



## kristylynn (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwww Adorable!!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

more!

who's a proud mama?!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh my goodness! He's so cuuteee! I'll babysit! lol


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Oh my goodness! He's so cuuteee! I'll babysit! lol


Haha! COOL! I'm always looking for a babysitter 
Snoops and Orville are a package deal tho....

I had passed this by in Poodle Talk before.. what if we were to set up a PF poodle babysitter's club? Rather than using doggy daycares or what have you.. volunteers from PF can look after other members poodles if we happen to be in the same town.. wouldn't that be fun?! :thinking:


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Orville learned to sit today! Also... he is getting better at using his wee wee pad. He pooped right on it today... awww I am so proud!  
He also mimics Snoops - when Snoops scratches, Orvilles sits and scratches. Adorable!


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Raising a puppy with an adult dog in the house usually makes things much easier. The puppy usually will follow the lead of the adult. 
Very soon they will be best of friends, its so much fun to watch them play.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

cuddleparty said:


> Haha! COOL! I'm always looking for a babysitter
> Snoops and Orville are a package deal tho....
> 
> I had passed this by in Poodle Talk before.. what if we were to set up a PF poodle babysitter's club? Rather than using doggy daycares or what have you.. volunteers from PF can look after other members poodles if we happen to be in the same town.. wouldn't that be fun?! :thinking:


It would be fun! But then we may also learn that some of the poodles we love aren't as charming in person when they wee all over your bed, lol. (I just got through dogsitting on Sunday. The dog is amazing in spurts, but has HORRIBLE separation anxiety (i.e. rips the motion sensors out of the wall in the garage!)

Although, then I could argue the other point, and we'd fall even more in love with the poodles we already love!

Oh, and the sad fact that I don't live near anyone!  And I was so hoping for a babysitter's club hand crafted friendship bracelet! *sigh* lol


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Orville is soooo cute, they are both adorable. Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Orville looks so adorable. Love the pics!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

How big is the lil guy? He looks the same size of Snoops in the first pic you posted. LOL.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

MericoX said:


> How big is the lil guy? He looks the same size of Snoops in the first pic you posted. LOL.


Orville is a wee thing... he is 3lbs right now. He is all fluff and does look about the size of Snoops with all that hair. I haven't measured him yet but he is much smaller (for now!). He is all legs tho.. I imagine he will be the same size as Snoops or bigger when he is fully grown.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

p.s. My husband thinks Orville is the best name ever.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

taxtell said:


> p.s. My husband thinks Orville is the best name ever.


Awww! Thank you! hehe.. it was that, or "Nibbles" which would have been appropriate as well since he is a biter right now. My niece had a hamster named "Nibbles"... she claims that Orville looks like a prehistoric hamster. LOL!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

So Orville is such a poo eater... not to be totally gross.. but.. as soon as it comes out of his butt it goes back into his mouth. He's a little recycle machine! I'm very concerned because of his roundworms - wouldn't this cause reinfection? Snoops had a problem with eating his poo and everyone else's poo.. but grew out of it. Any advice about the poo/worm reinfection correlation????


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Bleh.
I hate this problem.
My last greyhound was a chronic poo eater and there was nothing I could do about it.

There are a few things you can try...you can add things to his food.
Home remedies I've been told about are:
Pineapple juice and Adolf's Meat Tenderizer

Otherwise you can get a product called For-Bid
http://www.entirelypets.com/forbid.html

Nothing worked for my grey though, none of the above.
I even tried a poop guard for her racing muzzle, and all that did was cause her to smear it all over her face.

I had a trainer come out and work with her, they had me throwing a bag of coins at her every time she went near the poo. So then she just held it until we left and pooped in the house and ate it. :doh:
She was a real challenge.

Good luck!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

cuddleparty said:


> So Orville is such a poo eater... not to be totally gross.. but.. as soon as it comes out of his butt it goes back into his mouth. He's a little recycle machine! I'm very concerned because of his roundworms - wouldn't this cause reinfection? Snoops had a problem with eating his poo and everyone else's poo.. but grew out of it. Any advice about the poo/worm reinfection correlation????


According to this website, he might be eating it because of his roundworm.

"Your dog might be eating poop because of parasites or worms. They can suck nutrients out of your dog, driving him to eat poop. It might also leave him extra hungry because of the lack of proper fuel."

http://www.pet-comfort-products.com/why-dogs-eat-poop.html

Outside of that being the cause, here's some tips:

http://www.about-cocker-spaniels.com/puppy-eating-poop.html


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> According to this website, he might be eating it because of his roundworm.
> 
> "Your dog might be eating poop because of parasites or worms. They can suck nutrients out of your dog, driving him to eat poop. It might also leave him extra hungry because of the lack of proper fuel."
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links! 

Orville is doing great at using his puppy pad as his potty... problem for me is that I can't catch him quick enough after he poops! As soon as I realize he is at the pad, I head over and he has already pooped and gulped it down. It happens rather quickly. *sigh*


----------

